# Jailbreaking an Ipod



## monsterchic (Feb 17, 2013)

Can anyone point me to a good jailbreaking program for ipods?  Any advice would be great also


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 18, 2013)

Am not sure on the specifics, but comes up a lot here:
http://www.techwatch.co.uk/forums/apple/

Hope that helps.


----------



## monsterchic (Feb 18, 2013)

It did!  Thank you


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 18, 2013)

You know I can't help wondering how a company that forces it's customers to buy such software managed to get a reputation for being the 'good guys.'


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 18, 2013)

Vertigo, you are a cynic.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 18, 2013)

Apple, good guys! Yea right


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry Brian, but you are absolutely right! 

And yes AE!


----------

